# DIY Speaker stands for Alesis Monitor 2



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

Didn't know where to put this thread so Here it is till somebody tells me the right place. I just thought these turned out pretty nice just gotta get some paint to finish them off.


----------



## zero the hero (Feb 24, 2008)

nice! What color are you planning on painting? Is the tube filled with anything to give it some mass?


----------



## jeremy7 (Feb 7, 2008)

those look good! ... MDF, I'm assuming?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Nice stands, probly cost less then half of a brand name stand.:T


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

The gray part is metal. I'm a metal fabricator so figured I would use my resources. and I'm going to use a piece of 1/4" thick steel under the base for lower center of gravity. Not sure about color bouncing around between High Gloss black or a textured satin black or just something crazy any Ideas.. and Price is cheap cheap. had leftover MDF from a couple of builds like the sonotube subs next to them lol. they prob cost me 20 dollars for the PVC and PVC flanges. I am going to add Gold Plated Brass spikes on the bottom I'll do that tomorrow and take pics... but not going to put them on till I paint it... and these MONITORS ARE SICK!!!! Three way with 10" woofer these things get low and a very wide sweet spot. I love these things. A lot better than My Definitive Technologies BP6 in my opinion.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm pleased how they turned out. Going to put the spikes in tomorrow. Here they are painted.


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)




----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Nice work Buddah, those look great painted and finished. Very professional, and I bet they're very sturdy. Which is good because those monitors look heavy!


----------



## BuddahX (Jan 6, 2010)

these monitors are pretty heavy and very well braced. If I had to guess prob around 50 pounds each. The stand turned out pretty good. Just kinda went with the flow didn't really have a design goal in the beginning just started building and ended up with this. Thank you for the positive comments. These are going to look nice next to my sonotube subs when there finished.


----------

